# Dell Inspiron 6000 vs 6400



## nados

Hi,
I have a Dell laptop. It's Inspiron  6000 with the following specefications:

Intel Pentium M 1.73 GHz
795 MHz, 512 MB of RAM
and 53 GB HardDisk.

I was thinking to get another laptop: Dell Inspiron 6400 with the following specifications:

Processor: Intel Core Duo 1.83 GHz
512 MB of RAM
and 60 GB HardDisk

Please tell me whether the 6400 is really better and faster than the 6000 or I won't feel any difference between them? Also besides the speed point, is there any other difference between the 6000 and the 6400?

Thank you.


----------



## Geoff

You would notice a slight difference in normal tasks, not much.  I would highly recommend upgrading the 6400 to 1GB of RAM.


----------



## soccerdude

I agree what [-0MEGA-] said but also in spec wise there isn't that much of a difference like you have a 54GB hard drive and the 6400 has an 60GB hard drive.  In the 6400 you will only have an extra 6GB then the 6000.  If you really want this computer, then I would suggest you get at least 1GB of ram and at least an 80GB hard drive.  Another thing is what will you be using this computer for?


----------



## Geoff

soccerdude said:


> you have a 54GB hard drive and the 6400 has an 60GB hard drive.  In the 6400 you will only have an extra 6GB then the 6000.


His current laptop doesn't have a 54GB hard drive, thats just how much space is left.  It's most likely a 60GB or 80GB.


----------



## nados

soccerdude said:


> I agree what [-0MEGA-] said but also in spec wise there isn't that much of a difference like you have a 54GB hard drive and the 6400 has an 60GB hard drive.  In the 6400 you will only have an extra 6GB then the 6000.  If you really want this computer, then I would suggest you get at least 1GB of ram and at least an 80GB hard drive.  Another thing is what will you be using this computer for?



Well, I will basically use this laptop for graphics, surffing, playing movies, but the key issue for me is that I usually do 10 or more things at the same time; so I want the laptop to be able to support this high level of multitasking.

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Geoff

nados said:


> Well, I will basically use this laptop for graphics, surffing, playing movies, but the key issue for me is that I usually do 10 or more things at the same time; so I want the laptop to be able to support this high level of multitasking.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies.



If you have lots of multi-tasking that you do, a dual-core processor will deffinetly help, but it will still be slow because of the 512MB of RAM.  You deffinetly should upgrade to at least 1GB, and also look to upgrading to an 80GB hard drive.


----------



## nados

Which one is better: a laptop with processor duo core 1.83 and 512 of RAM or a laptop with processor duo core 1.66 and 1024 RAM?

I am thinking of getting HP Pavilion with the following specifications:
Intel processor, Intel Core Duo, 1.6GHz, 
100GB, 
1024MB Memory, 
DVD/RW Drive, 
WXGA Display Type, 15.4'' Monitor, 
802.11b/g, Wireless LAN, 
Windows XP Home Edition, 
2.1 - 3kg, 2.5 - 3 hours

So I want to know if that one is better, or the Dell Inspiron 6400 is better. I mean in terms of speed and performance comapred to my old one (Dell Inspiron 6000)

Please advise,
Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

I would most likely go with the HP, since it has 1GB of RAM and a larger hard drive.


----------



## goosy22

[-0MEGA-];466950 said:
			
		

> I would most likely go with the HP, since it has 1GB of RAM and a larger hard drive.



agreed...


----------



## soccerdude

[-0MEGA-];466950 said:
			
		

> I would most likely go with the HP, since it has 1GB of RAM and a larger hard drive.



I agree also.


----------



## donjuan1jr

i have the dell 6400, specs in sig, and only paid 750 with tax and free shipping, it runs great and i can even edit videos with it, which i was kind of surprised about.


----------

